# 22 Tooth Sprocket



## wrongway (Feb 6, 2014)

I have a 1963 Hercules with 3 speed SA. I read somewhere that to improve riding in hilly areas that you could replace the rear sprocket with a 22 tooth variety. I have no idea what will fit and what won't. Anyone ever done this? Know where I could get one?  Thanks, Scott


----------



## tailhole (Feb 6, 2014)

a 22 would certainly make climbing easier, but have no idea where to get one, but imagine that fitting wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 6, 2014)

Harris Cyclery and Bikesmith Design both have them. Harris has them of all sizes up to 23 tooth. Bikesmith has them up to 26 tooth. Amazon and Ebay have them up to 22 tooth usually. The bigger the sprocket, the better it will climb, but the easier you will max out when going flat or downhill. Sturmey's manuals advise not going about 24 tooth with a standard 48 front (2:1) ratio due to potentially accelerated hub wear. I run a 22 with a 46 front on a couple bikes. I run a 23 or 24 with a 48 front.

For fitting, you're looking for a "standard" Sturmey/Shimano type dished cog with the three prong mounting style. It's not threaded. The cog slides onto the driver and is held in place with a ring spring and spacers.


----------



## 100bikes (Feb 10, 2014)

*Chain*

Remember that you may / will most like need to add a link or two to the chain.


----------



## wrongway (Feb 10, 2014)

I should be ok. I've got the tool for that and extra chain.


----------

